# My coolest Chill spot



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I ride her thru the timber to a bluff that overlooks a major interstate, right behind my house w 13 acres..

Nice view, good place to relax & watch the world go by.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Another shot


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Doesn't look to major lol what interstate is that


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

here's a couple pics of the ''interstate'' that i get to ride to on a daily basis. nice and relaxing. and this is in the middle of farm land saskatchwen


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Thats nice!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is our little hang out spot behind the neighborhood


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

My 200+acre swamp behind my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bearhunter said:


> Man, cant believe atving is even alive in the lower 48. Funny hearing about 13 acres or 200 acre atv parks. Up here in canada I could get on my bike and literally go wherever I want and as far as i want. Just in my province alone we have over 13000 miles of managed trai systems and unlimited access to pretty much anywhere you choose to go.


Yeah but u don't own it. Plus, most of us from my area don't trail ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I-24. There is a major hospital in sight if that location


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

All from the same 13 acres..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

LM83 said:


> My 200+acre swamp behind my house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wanna come ride this ...looks cool...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

blue beast said:


> i wanna come ride this ...looks cool...


Really fun place. Water wheelies for days. Dang good duck hunting too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you guys have some great places so close to home.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lm83 that's my kind of riding


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

One of my best places.This was when i had my old 650i.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is a few of my favorite places to stop and just relax when I am out riding with a few buddies .

This picture is in Whitney Ontario , just outside Algonquin Park on the Madawaska river










This Picture is on the trails by my house , its on top a hill on a Hyrdo line corridor , I usually stop here and just sit and watch the world go by without a care in the world.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

hey 650brute whereabouts in ky are you at i've got family up in hardinsburg by the rough river.. we go up there everysummer for a family reunion and we try and take the brutes for a day to go ride while were up theres alot of nice riding up that way


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple about 1/8 mile from my house.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got any shine in that shed.......lol.....


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Here is a few of my favorite places to stop and just relax when I am out riding with a few buddies .
> 
> This picture is in Whitney Ontario , just outside Algonquin Park on the Madawaska river
> 
> ...


 man dam* that first pic is awesome.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

One more I love to chill at.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i wish man . just aint got that kinda scenery down here in nw florida


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my favorite spots...or rocks... to take a break out on the desert. Always liked the view from there.












And my favorite hidden mountain lake.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is one of my favorie chill spots. It's deep enough to park 20 quads in.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang NMK I didn't know they had mountain lakes like that over there in NM. LOL. Figured that would have been a little farther north. It looks awsome.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Dang NMK I didn't know they had mountain lakes like that over there in NM. LOL. Figured that would have been a little farther north. It looks awsome.


 
LOL...the mountains are a bit north from where I live. They start about 40 minutes north and get into all the ski resorts like Anglefire, Taos and Sipapu. That lake is near Sipapu NM and is at about 9600 feet.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Here is one of my favorie chill spots. It's deep enough to park 20 quads in.


At first I thought you just took a picture of an area in the woods. Then I opened the pictures. Wow! That is so unique. No wonder you like to chill there.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

dirtydog said:


> man dam* that first pic is awesome.


 
Ya that first spot is awesome , you can camp there if you want , it's on crown land , great fishing spot also and on a hot summers day , it's an awesome spot to stop and go for a swim and just relax .


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

NMK you're right about the view. That's spectacular alright. And that lake just looks so peaceful like it could make you forget any troubles you may have.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Big D said:


> At first I thought you just took a picture of an area in the woods. Then I opened the pictures. Wow! That is so unique. No wonder you like to chill there.


I've actually found a few arrow heads there....no telling what it was used for in the past.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> I've actually found a few arrow heads there....no telling what it was used for in the past.


That's another cool thing about my property. Indians use to live on it. My house sits on a hill overlooking my swamp. Guess they lived there for the sight advantage. I've found bits of pottery, arrowheads, what I call Arkansas river stone used for sharpening and grinding things. Had a professor from La Tech come out and he identified the tribe as Darbonne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

